
Imzy Is a Kinder, Gentler Reddit - retupmoc01
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/09/technology/imzy-is-a-kinder-gentler-reddit-if-it-can-stay-that-way.html
======
d33
I'd say it's not a kinder and getler Reddit we want, just an uncensored one:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/309fuf/how_redd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/309fuf/how_reddit_was_destroyed_ver30)

~~~
CuriouslyC
I definitely want a more civilized reddit. Unlimited upvotes encourages people
to upvote thoughtlessly (see pun/joke threads dominating every post), and
being able to freely downvote is rewarding to an unpleasant sort of person.

The fact that reddit is killing private forums makes me sad, because those
forums almost always have a much higher level of discourse and personal
responsibility.

